# Left side of body problems



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I do a lot of body and energy work and it is clear that nearly all of my tensions and blockages are down the left side of my body and after a lot of work I can now feel a block in my left ankle, left wrist and a big blockage in the left side of my neck, I get uncomfortable feelings on my spleen/liver area sometimes and I also look different on the left side compared to the right :shock:

From my understanding these blocks are psychological repressions of some sort restricting the flow of emotion and energy, but what I am having trouble with is why they are all on the left side of my body :? while my right side seems to be fine. I have been told that the left side is the feminine side so does that mean that I am repressing my feminine characteristics? because if that is true then I find that strange because I have never been a really macho guy who is scarred of being a bit feminine, also I am confused because I have been told that repressed anger is stored in the liver which is on the left side of the body so if I wanted to repress anger then it would make sense for me to be cut off from the left side, (im pretty sure I have a problem with repressed anger) but it seems a contradiction that the left side is where both anger and my feminine side is located, so which is correct?. Perhaps this doesnt make alot of sense to most people but if anyone understands what I am saying and can give some advice it would be very appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

The word anima comes to mind... hummm:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anima_(Jung)

(Click on "Anima (Jung), both one's "true self" as well as the side of a man's unconscious mind in the")


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I am struggling about how to embrace and intregrate my anima side, I suppose growing up in a male dominated house with only brothers and not many female friends does make it difficult, especially when I would try to talk about how I was feeling and they would just say "Go have a beer", but I dont know how to even begin to attempt it without feeling like a complete idiot :?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah... I think I could do with some more female friends... I like the female as a friend... they are kinda funny and cute... and you don't have to act all tought in front of them... =S... lol. ))) Hugs all da females (((.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah they are pretty nice but I do feel more secure when I am with my male friends just because there is far less bullsht and bitchyness going on so I know where I stand, but then again they get really uncomfortable when it comes to emotional problems and feelings.....maybe I should find a transsexual.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

> .....maybe I should find a transsexual.


 :lol: quite the "balanced" human. You want a Hermaphrodite


----------



## dizzy (Jul 5, 2007)

"they are kinda funny and cute"..............Like puppies??????Men :roll:


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

The left/feminine side isn't only emotion - it represents intuition, emotion and the negative space in creation (i.e. the space in which creation takes place, like a womb) off the top of my head.

It is also the "gateway" to your connection with god/the universe. Or "the source" as I used to call it after watching the Matrix, lol.

You may want to look at each of those meanings as well.


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

repressed anger....

i was always fighting with my ex-fiance three years ago and since then i always feel something wrong with my left side of my body, im sure of this coz nothing like this ever happened to me before, i was so worried about my left side of my body. i felt spasm moving all over from head to toe. i thought i was going to be blind  . and now its all gone. only when i get angry or sad i feel a slight heavyness in my left side but i dont know about the liver, maybe the heart is the store for repressed anger and its also on the left side. its easier if u ask a doctor


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

dizzy said:


> "they are kinda funny and cute"..............Like puppies??????Men :roll:


You "people" start making "sense" and i'll come to respect ya'll


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Pablo, 
I read something once which seem pertinent to this question: both hands can give and receive. I'm not sure how one should think of the two sides from day to day, what is healthiest I mean.

The front of the body is yin (and energy moves downwards apparently) and the back is yang, with energy moving upwards...and these complement a centre which is neutral.

I found a really excellent source of this...as it lists the smaller chakras (like the different ones of the forehead and the difference between the root chakra and coccygeal one).

http://kheper.net/topics/chakras/index.html


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It's amazing because with the help of this site I'm discovering minor chakras I didn't even realise I had...cheeks, eyes etc.

I need to open my feet and knees though most probably.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

CECIL said:


> The left/feminine side isn't only emotion - it represents intuition, emotion and the negative space in creation (i.e. the space in which creation takes place, like a womb) off the top of my head.
> 
> It is also the "gateway" to your connection with god/the universe. Or "the source" as I used to call it after watching the Matrix, lol.
> 
> You may want to look at each of those meanings as well.


Thanks Cecil that is very helpful information, I certainly feel disconnected from the universe/source since these blocks on the left side have been in place, but what I can do about regaining my balance is what is troubling me. In terms of intuition I have been trying to place more trust in myself and less emphasis on intellectual evaluation of things by trusting my subconscious to take care of me and look after my best interests, which I hope is helping to bring more intuition into my life. It is interesting what you say about negative space, that is something I feel I should look into with more depth.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

nu-power said:


> repressed anger....
> 
> i was always fighting with my ex-fiance three years ago and since then i always feel something wrong with my left side of my body, im sure of this coz nothing like this ever happened to me before, i was so worried about my left side of my body. i felt spasm moving all over from head to toe. i thought i was going to be blind  . and now its all gone. only when i get angry or sad i feel a slight heavyness in my left side but i dont know about the liver, maybe the heart is the store for repressed anger and its also on the left side. its easier if u ask a doctor


Im not sure a doctor would be much help when it comes to these things, they would probably try to lock me up if I talked to them too much  , but as far as chinese medicine goes it is the liver which stores anger and the spleen which stores worry so it makes sense that a repression of any of these will effect the left side of your body more than the right. I guess this is one reason why many people get angry when they get drunk because alcohol unabalances the liver.

*Angel Ariel* Thanks for the Kheeper.net site it looks pretty good although there is so much information about things I am interested in that it hard for me not to jump around the different areas without looking at anything in depth, I could probably spend weeks on that site. If you are interested esoteric ebooks then this site http://www.hermetics.org/ebooks.html is also worth a look at as it has a whole library of original texts free of charge!!


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Thanks Cecil that is very helpful information, I certainly feel disconnected from the universe/source since these blocks on the left side have been in place, but what I can do about regaining my balance is what is troubling me. In terms of intuition I have been trying to place more trust in myself and less emphasis on intellectual evaluation of things by trusting my subconscious to take care of me and look after my best interests, which I hope is helping to bring more intuition into my life. It is interesting what you say about negative space, that is something I feel I should look into with more depth.


It sounds like you are on the right track 

As far as the negative space aspect: The idea is that the masculine provides the creative force/seed, while the feminine creates the space needed to create. You could actually think of this in terms of emotions as well I think. If you keep your feminine side locked down, you have no room to move and grow.

If you open up that space, then your emotions have room to move, to expand and change. Metaphorically speaking of course


----------

